# AF 2 weeks late and now finally BFP! Due April 2014!



## sunshine88

Hey girls, especially those with late AFs getting bfns!
I have tested constantly since 8dpo and had around 10 bfns over the weeks. Also negative urine test at the doctors earlier this week.
AF is officially 2 weeks and a day late. I never have a cycle longer than 31 days on average and this was CD46. I finally got my first :bfp: yesterday and its darker today! There is definitely hope until the :witch: arrives!
:happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 43


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## nicky26

Congratulations on your :bfp: xx


----------



## wildworld

congrats! x


----------



## hakunamatata

*Congratulations!!*

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/congrats_zpsf2f53271.gif


----------



## StrongerDust

*Congrats! *
Gives me hope <3


----------



## sunshine88

Thankyou all
Good luck stronger!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

You sound just like me! I was two weeks late when I finally got my positive! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Sunny.X

Congratulations Hun! Xx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Congrats on that :bfp: :flower:


----------



## rai

Wow! Congrats!!


----------



## michelle8733

Congrats!!! That's awesome! :)


----------



## sunshine88

Thanks so much girls.
Doctor said to try a different brand of test just to make sure and then book an appointment with the midwife. So this is my test on a clear blue this morning that I had been saving. :happydance::happydance::happydance::yellow: 
Yippee! He had me worried that the ic's I had been using might be faulty! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CharCharxxx

Wow congratulations!! X


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## StrongerDust

Awh you did a clearblue! I'd have to use a digital clearblue... Cause if I got a BFP I would need it spelt out! I'm so jealous right now.


----------



## saveme

Congrats!!!


----------



## sunshine88

Thanks so much girls! The clear blue has definitely made it feel more real! Stronger don't be jealous,. cos fingers crossed your gonna get that bfp too on Saturday x


----------



## FamilyLOV

sunshine88 said:


> Hey girls, especially those with late AFs getting bfns!
> I have tested constantly since 8dpo and had around 10 bfns over the weeks. Also negative urine test at the doctors earlier this week.
> AF is officially 2 weeks and a day late. I never have a cycle longer than 31 days on average and this was CD46. I finally got my first :bfp: yesterday and its darker today! There is definitely hope until the :witch: arrives!
> :happydance: :happydance:

Oh my! I know this is late but I am 2 weeks today and my cycle is never over 31 days! I'm on CD 45! Did you have any symptoms? I tested at 10 DPO and 14 DPO and bfn.. I'm just now starting to get sore boobs, will be testing tomorrow morning! Also have been charting, so far it's been staying well above my coverline! Ovulated on CD 23!


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------

